# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Campos magneticos y los vegetales !!!

## kscastaneda

Campos magnéticos para estimular el crecimiento de los vegetales
La aplicación de campos magnéticos en semillas y plantas de tomate supone un adelanto en la germinación y crecimiento de las mismas y una mejora de la productividad.
27/07/2009 Consuma seguridad - Eroski     
Los campos magnéticos tienen su origen en las corrientes eléctricas. En el medio en el que vivimos estamos rodeados de campos electromagnéticos y aunque son invisibles para el ojo humano, se originan principalmente por la acumulación de cargas eléctricas en determinadas zonas de la atmósfera por efecto de las tormentas. De acuerdo con este regalo de la naturaleza, investigadores españoles de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (UPM) han hallado nuevas aplicaciones y han demostrado que un campo magnético tiene un efecto estimulante en el proceso germinativo de las semillas de tomate durante las primeras etapas del crecimiento de plantas. 
El estudio del efecto de los campos magnéticos en el reino vegetal no es una novedad. Sus efectos se estudian desde hace varias décadas, pero hasta ahora no se habían obtenido resultados destacados. En este contexto, un grupo de investigación de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Agrónomos de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (UPM) ha estudiado el efecto de campos magnéticos, notablemente superiores al terrestre, en la germinación de semillas de tomate y en las primeras etapas del crecimiento de las plantas. Los resultados muestran que el campo magnético tiene un efecto estimulante en el proceso germinativo. 
En general, los seres vivos se ven afectados por el campo magnético terrestre, que oscila entre 0,4 y 0,6 gauss ( la unidad de medida de campo magnético), según la latitud y otros factores geológicos. El campo magnético terrestre provoca la orientación de las agujas de los compases en dirección Norte-Sur y los pájaros y los peces lo utilizan para orientarse. 
SUS EFECTOS EN LOS ALIMENTOS 
La intensidad y el tiempo de exposición al campo magnético, las condiciones ambientales, el tipo de semilla y sus condiciones de conservación o la sensibilidad de la especie tratada, son algunos de los factores determinantes en el estudio del efecto del campo magnético sobre los vegetales. 
El grupo de investigación, conocido como ''Bioelectromagnetismo aplicado a la ingeniería agroforestal'', ha estudiado la germinación de semillas de tomate y las primeras etapas de crecimiento de plantas. Para ello, han modificado de forma artificial el campo magnético con la introducción de campos magnéticos estacionarios, muy superiores al geomagnético, concretamente entre 1.250 gauss y 2.500 gauss, y generados mediante imanes o por corriente eléctrica continua. 
Los expertos han sometido las semillas a exposiciones de los campos magnéticos durante determinados intervalos de tiempo, entre 1 minuto y 24 horas y también a una exposición crónica. Después, han evaluado las respuestas fisiológicas de las semillas a estos estímulos magnéticos. Con estas técnicas se ha determinado el porcentaje, el tiempo medio de germinación y el tiempo necesario para obtener el 1, 10, 25, 50 75 y 90% de semillas germinadas. El estudio ha mostrado una mayor velocidad de germinación de las semillas tratadas así como una mayor longitud y peso en los primeros estadios de desarrollo de las plantas obtenidas.
Importantes avances tecnológicos 
Con anterioridad ya se habían realizados estudios en este campo con semillas de trigo, maíz, arroz, lentejas o guisantes, entre otros. De los resultados que se obtuvieron se deduce que las semillas expuestas muestran, para las intensidades de 1.250 G y 2.500 G, una velocidad de germinación superior a la de las semillas que no han sido sometidas a dichos campos magnéticos. Asimismo, las plantas expuestas a campos magnéticos también mostraron un crecimiento más temprano que las que no fueron sometidas a estos efectos. 
Los resultados actuales se han analizado mediante el programa informático ''Seedcalculator'' y se han observado significativas diferencias entre los parámetros evaluados de los grupos de semillas tratados y los grupos control. Como conclusión, la aplicación de campos magnéticos en semillas y plantas de tomate supone un adelanto en la germinación y crecimiento de las mismas. Por tanto, este nuevo hallazgo puede suponer una mejora de la productividad del cultivo, tanto desde el punto de vista agrario y económico y también ambiental. 
Fuente : Internet.Temas similares: extractos  vegetales  como plaguicidas ¿Problemas con plagas de aves en tus campos, tus almacenes o en tu distrito? CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Campos de Cultivo Inundados en Cusco Pigmentos vegetales para avicultura

----------


## Gacasa

Muchos de nuestros agricultores siguiendo la tradición de nuestros antepasados los Inkas bienen aplicando este concepto sin conocerlo en la siembra de sus cultivos, quien no ha escuchado a los hombres de campo esperar la luna llena para realizar sus siembras, por lo que en esta etapa el efecto de la luna sobre el campo magnetico de la tierra es mayor.
Creo es material de estudio para nuestros investigadores el de encontrarle sustento cientifico a muchas de las prácticas que nuestros agricultores mantienen vivas, heredads de sus antepasados y que no deben de perderse.

----------


## kscastaneda

Es cierto lo que dices, falta investigación en aspectos fisicos relacionados a nuestra agricultura; desde ya buen tiempo se me ha dado por investigar a Nicola Tesla, la relación del electromagnetismo en nuestras vidas y su relación con las plantas, tengo información basta sobre la influencia de la luna en la agricultura. 
Jairo Restrepo es un aserrimo investigador de temas organicos, sociales entre otros; de el me permito subir su articulo referente a la influencia de la luna en la agricultura.  *Comportamiento de las plantas de acuerdo con las fases lunares* *Influencia de la luna*  *en la agricultura* 
Por *Jairo Restrepo Rivera / El Campirano  
La fuerza de atracción de la luna es mayor a la del sol sobre la superficie de la tierra, sobre todo en determinados momentos, cuando ejercen un elevado poder de atracción sobre todo líquido que se encuentre en la superficie terrestre, con amplitudes muy diversas según sea la naturaleza, el estado físico y la plasticidad de las sustancias sobre las que actúan estas fuerzas, así como la posición de la luna.
Estudios científicos han comprobado que la luna también influye en la savia de las plantas, y actúa desde la parte más elevada para descender gradualmente a lo largo de todo el tallo, hasta llegar al sistema radical a experimentar los efectos.  
Por otro lado, este fenómeno se observa con una menor intensidad al ojo humano cuando está relacionado con plantas de elevado porte y recios troncos, provistos de numerosos canales de irrigación entrelazados entre sí; o en plantas de escasa altura donde es muy corta la distancia entre la capa vegetal y la raíz, pero se manifiesta muy claramente en aquellos vegetales de tallo elevado, con escasos canales para la circulación de la savia y escasa comunicación entre ellos.
El influjo lunar beneficia el desarrollo y el crecimiento de forma muy acusada en muchas plantas, entre las cuales se destacan las plantas trepadoras, buganvillas o veraneras, rosales, leguminosas, glicinas, etc. 
Por otro lado, también se ha comprobado que en algunos vegetales la floración sigue el ritmo del flujo y el reflujo de las mareas y ciertos árboles que se cultivan para la obtención de jugos azucarados también siguen el ritmo de las mismas, siendo abundante mientras se produce el flujo y haciéndose más escaso en el reflujo de la marea. 
Botánicos japoneses, filipinos, ingleses y malayos que durante décadas han estudiado detalladamente los fenómenos que se producen en el crecimiento de ciertos tipos de bambúes,han comprobado que algunas de estas especies del sudeste asiático llegan a crecer entre 50 y 60 centímetros diarios. 
La acción de la luna o, más concretamente como ellos lo afirman, la acción de las mareas se manifiesta en forma muy visible, dado que el crecimiento es mucho más rápido durante el flujo y experimentan un retraso durante el reflujo. La causa se debe a la atracción lunar que establece un ritmo de presión y depresión de la savia en estos vegetales.  *Influencia de la luminosidad en plantas* 
Muchos estudios consideran la luminosidad lunar esencial para la vida y el desarrollo de las plantas. 
Diferente de la luz solar que recibimos, la luna ejerce directamente una fuerte influencia sobre la germinación de las semillas, cuando sutilmente sus rayos luminosos penetran con relativa profundidad, al compararla con la fuerza de los rayos solares que no consiguen penetrarla en su intimidad. 
Otras investigaciones sobre la influencia de la luminosidad lunar de las plantas, estiman que por lo mínimo en un cincuenta por ciento, la luz lunar tiene influencia sobre la maduración de muchos granos y una gran parte de frutos, al mismo tiempo, se relaciona la influencia de la misma, 
con la actividad en la formación de azúcares en los vegetales. 
Los habitantes del norte de la India tienen la costumbre de colocar los alimentos (principalmente granos) en la azotea de sus casas, con la finalidad que la luna llena del mes de kuar (septiembre-octubre) los enriquezca con la luminosidad de los rayoslunares, que después los reparten entre sus parientes mas próximos, por que según sus creencias, los mismos vivirán más tiempo después de consumirlos.  *Influencia en la fruticultura* 
Dos son los criterios más comunes que predominan cuando los campesinos hablan de la influencia de la luna en los árboles frutales:
a- la luna nueva y el cuarto creciente influyen en el desarrollo vegetativo de los árboles retardando la frutificación.
b- mientras que, la luna llena y el cuarto menguante estimulan y favorecen la producción de frutos, retardando el desarrollo vegetativo. 
En cuanto a los injertos y las podas, dado que tanto unos como otras representan un traumatismo o una herida en las plantas, las opiniones son diferentes ya que mientras unos creen en la conveniencia de realizarlos en la fase de la luna menguante para evitar al máximo la pérdida de savia, otros consideran que los efectos purificadores del plenilunio (luna llena) evitan infecciones y favorecen la cicatrización. Sin embargo, señalamos que, en ese aspecto influye mucho la especie o variedad del frutal.  
Cuando los árboles son pequeños y queremos que tenga un mayor desarrollo vegetativo, entonces se recomienda podarlo en luna nueva y cuando los árboles son muy vigorosos y queremos frenar su vigor para estimularlo a la frutificación, se recomienda podarlo en el plenilunio o luna llena.
Influencia en la parra 
Para obtener nuevas plantas y estacas de parra se recomienda hacer las actividades de preferencia dos días después del plenilunio, pues los cortes hechos en esa época conservan mejor la madera. Por otro lado, la fase del plenilunio es contraria al crecimiento vegetativo, por lo tanto, frena el desarrollo vegetativo de las yemas a favor de una buena unión del injerto. 
El cultivo definitivo de la parra se debe lograr hacerlo en cuarto creciente para obtener un mayor crecimiento vegetativo. 
Generalmente, la norma para podar la parra es en menguante para obtener sarmientos de madera gruesa y fuertes y lograr excelentes racimos.  
Cuando se realizan *las podas en luna creciente, los sarmientos se alargan mucho, su madera no engruesa y las uvas resultan pequeñas.*
Para la renovación de las parras muy viejas, se recomienda hacer una poda cada tres años en cuarto creciente, para que predomine la vegetación y la parra se reponga dentro de sus posibilidades. 
Las parras que se encuentran plantadas en suelos de baja fertilidad, se recomienda podarlas un año si y otro no, en cuarto creciente para incrementar su vigor.  *Hagamos investigación en estos temas, documentemos cientificamente, todo esta cambiando; pronto tendremos mucho más conocimiento al respecto. Esto no tiene que ver con nada exoterico, todo es fisica-quimica y biología, ciencia. Llevo ya dos días buscando un file Tesis de una universidad Venezolana que tuvieron resultados promisorios en inhibición de desarrollo de hongos patogenos de plantas con electromagnetismo.*  *Saludos cordiales,*  *Ing. Carlos Castañeda*

----------


## kscastaneda

La energía de resonancia es nuestra fuerza vital. La pregunta “¿qué es realmente la energía?” No se ha contestado científicamente aun. Tomemos como ejemplo el electromagnetismo. *Sabemos que el magnetismo tiene una fuerza de atracción sobre el hierro*. Pero hasta el momento se desconoce de dónde el magnetismo vuelve a recuperar su fuerza. La ciencia convive con este secreto. En consecuencia, hay varias formas de energía, que como el magnetismo no se conoce su esencia, Se ven sus efectos pero no percibimos nada de ella. Desde la Antigüedad, todas las culturas coinciden en que existe una Energía Universal que impregna y sustenta al cosmos en su totalidad como una unidad y una de sus manifestaciones, en varias frecuencias de vibración (cuerpo, mente, espíritu) es la Energía Vital que anima a los seres vivos. La energía de resonancia se trata de energía ultra fina o sutil, que corresponde a planos de vibración muy elevada y ubiquista, es decir que busca una ubicación o localización específica para cada célula u órgano. La influencia que tienen estas ondas sobre nuestro organismo depende de varios factores como la amplitud, la frecuencia y el tiempo al que estamos expuestos a estas ondas.  
La emisión de radiaciones por los seres vivos es un fenómeno de extraordinario interés que todavía no ha sido demasiado estudiado. Los seres vivos están constituidos con sustancias sólidas y líquidas y al tener una temperatura, emiten radiación térmica infrarroja.  
Ciertos animales y plantas son sensibles a la radiación infrarroja que actúa como un transmisor de la información igual que una señal con luz visible. Daremos un ejemplo de cómo se utiliza la radiación infrarroja. *El macho de la mariposa nocturna es atraído por una sustancia química (un acetato) segregada por la hembra. Se ha observado que esta sustancia emite una radiación infrarroja de 17 micrones de longitud de onda, hecho que parece servir de señal para el macho. La prueba de ello, es que la llama de una vela emite, al mismo tiempo que la luz, una radiación con el mismo espectro que el acetato, en la región de 17 micrones, la cual atrae irresistiblemente a la mariposa macho hasta el punto de morir quemada al querer acercarse.* En el campo de lo visible, los colores juegan un papel muy importante. Los animales utilizan los colores para camuflarse, para reconocerse entre especies y sexos, para infundir miedo a sus adversarios, etc... Los colores también son muy importantes para las plantas. Algunas de ellas se reproducen gracias a los insectos y para atraerlos exhiben toda clase de colores.  *En el control de enfermedades, cuando hablamos de control se habla de control preventivo y curativo; no se con presición como vienen trabajando lo que les voy a comentar pero asumo que es preventivo; tengo conocimiento de resultados interesantes en control de Stemphylium vesicarium en cultivo de esparrago con aplicaciones de* Fe quelatado con EDDHA *a dosis de 4.5 kg/ha aplicados a razón de : 1.5kg/ha en la 3ra-5ta-7ma semanas del desarrollo fenológico. No puedo dar fe de ello aún no lo compruebo pero allí les doy el dato.* 
Tengo un ebook de la relación de los microelementos y las enfermedades aquí la parte concerniente al Fe (Iron) : *Iron (Fe)*While there is some evidence that Fe is active against some diseases, it is not considered in the same category as K, Mn, Cu, or Zn. Evidence suggests that plant pathogens generally have a high requirement for Fe. Some work suggests that the competition for Fe between higher plants and pathogens is a factor in the infection of higher plants. It is not clear if plants use the competition for Fe as a defense mechanism against disease. 
When a plant becomes infected by a fungus, its natural defenses are triggered. The infection causes increased production of fungus inhibiting phenolic compounds and flavonoids, both at the site of infection and in other parts of the plant. The production and transport of these compounds is controlled in large part by the nutrition of the plant.
Therefore, shortages of key nutrients such as K, Mn, Cu, Zn, and B reduce the amount of the plants natural antifungal compounds at the site of infection. 
Another response to infection is the formation of oxygen radicals (O= and OH-) and hydrogen peroxide (H2O2). These elements and compounds can be destructive to the plants cells as well as the pathogen. It also thought that in some cases there may be over-production of these materials. In either event Fe has a role in both the production and detoxification of oxygen radicals and hydrogen peroxide, thus limiting damage to plant cells.  *Ing. Carlos Castañeda*

----------

